# Win 8 - Recovery drive/Disc & factory default



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
I purchased a Sony VAIO few months ago Win 8 Original & 2 partitions, but there was no recovery disk drive & I also not create that time. Now if I break the partitions & install OS again (download trail version) then how to -

Activate OS again, because I dint have any CD key
create a recovery partition which will appear like a drive
Also create & will burn the recovery into the disk

~r


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please post the full model number of your Sony Vaio, it is very unlikely that there is no recovery option on your machine, as it has been standard practice for many years now.


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Joetin,
Model - SVS131C1DW.
In addition - it has few more partitions, displaying in DISC Management - 

Capacity Free Space Free

Simple Basic - Healthy (OEM Partition)---- 260 MB 260 MB 100%
Simple Basic - Healthy (Recovery Partition)--1.44 GB 1.44 GB 100% 
Simple Basic - Healthy (EFI System Partition)-260 MB 260 MB 100%
Simple Basic - Healthy (Recovery Partition)---23.02 GB 23.02 GB 100%

~r


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have recovery partition mentioned twice,but the model number you have given is not showing on the Sony site,so this is the nearest I can find to your model for info on recovery https://docs.sony.com/release/QRG_445107111.pdf it is on the right hand side of the page.


----------

